# Word 2003: Probleme mit Absatztrennung



## Carsten_E (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Bei Aktivierung von "Absatzkontrolle" und "Absätze nicht trennen" wird zwar der normale Text sauber getrennt (d.h. es bleiben keine einzelne Zeilen am Ende / Anfang einer Seite), die Überschrift bleibt jedoch stehen (obwohl die option auch bei Überschriften eingestellt wurde). D.h. bei kurzen Absätzen wird der Text auf die nächste Seite übernommen, die Überschrift bleibt unten jedoch stehen. 

Wie kann ich einstellen, dass eine Überschrift auch auf die nächste Seite übernommen wird (zusammen mit dem Absatz) ? 

Vielen Dank und Grüße 

Karsten


----------

